# Old style cutler hammer breakers



## xtremesurface (Oct 3, 2009)

I rewired my 1970's cutler hammer box and removed a 2 pole breaker and want to replace it with 2 single pole 20 amp breakers. The old breakers say type Ch. So i went to the local hardware stores and a couple electric stores the new Cutler Hammer breakers type Ch are differant. I have spent hours trying to find the old style, can anyone tell me where to find the old style. Or what are some options

Thanks


----------



## 300zx (May 24, 2009)

Do they look like this breaker


----------



## 300zx (May 24, 2009)

If not can you take a pic of it?


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

The new CH breakers should mount in the older box but not vice versa.


----------



## xtremesurface (Oct 3, 2009)

I dont have a camera right know but, if you look at the pics posted. On the top there is a knotch in the top that rests on a copper bar that runs down the center of the panel. Does that make sense?


----------



## 300zx (May 24, 2009)

http://www.aplussupply.com/break/cut/ch/ch.htm You can prob get at Supply Shop also.


----------



## xtremesurface (Oct 3, 2009)

I am loading a pic right now


----------



## HouseHelper (Mar 20, 2007)

That bar can be removed.


----------



## 300zx (May 24, 2009)

HouseHelper said:


> That bar can be removed.


 I was going to say the same thing but he does't say what size breaker the old one is i forgot to ask him


----------



## xtremesurface (Oct 3, 2009)

How do i add a pic


----------



## xtremesurface (Oct 3, 2009)

It is a 30 amp double pole. I would like to add two 20 amp singles


----------



## 300zx (May 24, 2009)

xtremesurface said:


> How do i add a pic


 you need to open an acount with photobucket it a free and upload the pi there and then get the direct link code copy it. Then where you do your post click the image 3rd one from the right side


----------



## xtremesurface (Oct 3, 2009)

Here is the link for the pic


----------



## xtremesurface (Oct 3, 2009)

http://s861.photobucket.com/albums/ab172/xtremesurface/ Sorry here it is


----------



## 300zx (May 24, 2009)

Form what i have read _The old CH breakers have a metal clip to _
_attach to the panel rail, and the new ones have a plastic clip, but other _
_than that are pretty much the same. _


----------



## 300zx (May 24, 2009)

Take that breaker with you and goto a supply shop i think Jim Port in his post is correct They will work Also i was told lowes has them also. Good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## HouseHelper (Mar 20, 2007)

Seriously, the bar can be removed so newer CH breakers can be installed.


----------



## xtremesurface (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks. I tried lowes, home depot, menards, viking elec, dakota, and several others. They all tell me They don't have the right one and don't know where to find it.


----------



## 300zx (May 24, 2009)

Do what HouseHelper said they are the same breaker If not you could alway take it back but i also think it will work


----------



## 300zx (May 24, 2009)

Did you take the old breaker in with you when you went


----------



## xtremesurface (Oct 3, 2009)

Thank you i will try that.


----------



## xtremesurface (Oct 3, 2009)

yes i did take them in.


----------



## 300zx (May 24, 2009)

Can you post a larger pic of the back of the breaker the other pic is so small cant zoom in on it


----------



## xtremesurface (Oct 3, 2009)

http://s861.photobucket.com/albums/ab172/xtremesurface/ Let me know if these are better


----------



## 300zx (May 24, 2009)

Is the second pole on that breaker broken lookks like it missing where it snaps into buss bar


----------



## 300zx (May 24, 2009)

Does it look like this type


----------



## 300zx (May 24, 2009)

Where I live I think in 15 years i have run across 1 of the old syle Cutler Hamer panels And it seems i did not have any problem withe the new ch breaker fitting in but that eas along time ago. We use BR Cutler Hammer,


----------



## xtremesurface (Oct 3, 2009)

Yes it looks like that. That previous home owner glued and taped to make this breaker work. I am not planning on reusing it.


----------



## 300zx (May 24, 2009)

They are used but they say there in good shape one is here http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ategory=104232&_trkparms=algo=LVI&its=I&otn=2 
He has 10. He says Excellent Condition and Guaranteed to work or your money back:thumbsup:


----------



## xtremesurface (Oct 3, 2009)

great thank you


----------



## 300zx (May 24, 2009)

No Problem Glad to help. Good Luck on your project !:yes:


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

You should just try the new CH breakers. Less hassle than waiting for shipping.


----------

